# Anzahl an Tagen auf Datum addieren



## Guest (24. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage. Hat einer Ahnung wie ich auf einem Tag bestimmte Anzahl an Tagen bzw. Monaten addieren kann?
Ich möchte einen Feld vorbelegen mit (aktuelles Tagesdatum + 3 Monate - 3 Tage). Selbstverständlich mit Berücksichtigung der Schaltjahre etc..

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (24. Aug 2007)

Sollte weiterhelfen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/GregorianCalendar.html#add(int, int)


----------



## tuxedo (24. Aug 2007)

Das hier könnte auch helfen:


```
long vor3Tagen=System.currentTimeMillis() - (3 * 60 * 60 * 24 * 1000);
long in3Tagen=System.currentTimeMillis() + (3 * 60 * 60 * 24 * 1000);
```

Die Long-Werte kannst du verwenden um damit ein Datum-Objekt zu basteln.


----------



## jPat (24. Aug 2007)

```
Calendar cal1 = Calendar.getInstance();
			cal1.add(Calendar.MONTH, 5);
```


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2007)

Funktioniert wunderbar...
Dankeschön


----------

